# Medical



## MathewLlewellyn (May 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm moving to Dubai in August to teach at a school. The school provides medical insurance but has not yet provided extensive details about what it does/doesn't cover.
I have ankylosing spondylitis (which is a bit like rheumatoid arthritis) and it is absolutely essential I can get access to Humira (medication) to keep it under control. 

My question is really - if I find out the medical insurance the school provides doesn't cover it - will it be financially feasible for me to pay for separate medical insurance to a provider that will?

I've already paid for everything and ready to move to Dubai so it would be awful if the job could not go ahead due to medical nonsense. 

Any details will help.

Many thanks!

Mat


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MathewLlewellyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in August to teach at a school. The school provides medical insurance but has not yet provided extensive details about what it does/doesn't cover.
> I have ankylosing spondylitis (which is a bit like rheumatoid arthritis) and it is absolutely essential I can get access to Humira (medication) to keep it under control.
> ...



It's financially feasible to pay for your own medical cover ..... however only the insurance companies can answer whether they will cover your condition and the impact that has on a premium though. Might be worth getting a quote ! 

Have you considered researching whether the medication is available in the UAE and the cost .... if it's simply medication maybe worth just paying to see a consultant and paying for the medication.


----------



## MathewLlewellyn (May 7, 2017)

UKMS said:


> It's financially feasible to pay for your own medical cover ..... however only the insurance companies can answer whether they will cover your condition and the impact that has on a premium though. Might be worth getting a quote !
> 
> Have you considered researching whether the medication is available in the UAE and the cost .... if it's simply medication maybe worth just paying to see a consultant and paying for the medication.


The medication is available. I don't know how much insurance companies charge etc. Humira in the UK is 9000 GBP/year, but the national health service covers all of the costs. Humira is so expensive it is unfeasible for me to pay without support.


----------



## MathewLlewellyn (May 7, 2017)

Do you know of any medical insurance companies which are reliable?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

MathewLlewellyn said:


> Do you know of any medical insurance companies which are reliable?


You'd be better trying to find a gullible insurer who would give you £9k's worth of drugs every year when they are getting paid £1k a year by your employer.

I suspect, but do not know, that any sensible medical cover company would probably exclude your medication as its not really a transitory medical illness to be cured, but a fact of life for you. 

I wonder what happens if a person requiring dialysis tries to get medical insurance to cover the cost of a known course of regular treatment ?

EDIT : This might be helpful http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/704218-health-insurance.html


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

MathewLlewellyn said:


> The medication is available. I don't know how much insurance companies charge etc. Humira in the UK is 9000 GBP/year, but the national health service covers all of the costs. Humira is so expensive it is unfeasible for me to pay without support.


Just applying some logic to the situation ..... assuming the cost of the medication is the same and the insurer knows how much you need (i.e. It's a known risk) .... they are very unlikely to cover you for a premium less than the cost of the meds otherwise they knowingly lose money ...... unfortunately many insurers shy away from long term ongoing chronic conditions. 

My only personal experience is with BUPA through Oman insurance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MathewLlewellyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in August to teach at a school. The school provides medical insurance but has not yet provided extensive details about what it does/doesn't cover.
> I have ankylosing spondylitis (which is a bit like rheumatoid arthritis) and it is absolutely essential I can get access to Humira (medication) to keep it under control.
> ...


Hi,
Humira costs 7232 dirhams for 2 x 0.8ml pens (each 40mg of the drug)
Seems expensive!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly any insurer here will put it down as a pre-existing condition, make you wait a waiting period, usually of 6 or 12 months before they cover it and/or charge an extortionate amount for a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Sadly any insurer here will put it down as a pre-existing condition, make you wait a waiting period, usually of 6 or 12 months before they cover it and/or charge an extortionate amount for a pre-existing condition.


Except in Abu Dhabi - they are obliged to cover pre-existing conditions.
Better for OP to try and get a job in Abu Dhabi (and make sure employer gives Abu Dhabi visa)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Except in Abu Dhabi - they are obliged to cover pre-existing conditions.


They do, but jack the price based upon what you declare and they arent silly enough to ignore when you start claiming treatment which is obviously a long term treatment which should have been declared.

And if you think the drug price is shocking, have a look at the side effects !


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

MathewLlewellyn said:


> *I've already paid for everything* and ready to move to Dubai so it would be awful if the job could not go ahead due to medical nonsense.


If you've paid anything it's illegal, I wouldn't have thought they'll be ethical in medical insurance.


----------



## Whitney2604 (Mar 8, 2018)

MathewLlewellyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in August to teach at a school. The school provides medical insurance but has not yet provided extensive details about what it does/doesn't cover.
> I have ankylosing spondylitis (which is a bit like rheumatoid arthritis) and it is absolutely essential I can get access to Humira (medication) to keep it under control.
> ...


Hi just wondering did you you get any answers on how to get Humira out in Abu dhabi/Dubai? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Whitney


----------

